# IVF/ICSI at Barts in April 2012



## babymaking (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi

Is anyone starting IVF or ICSI in Barts Hospital in April? I'm starting my down regulation on 1 April and would be great to chat with others who are going through this. We are having ICSI. 

This will be my third cycle at Barts. First in February 2011 did not work, second in July 20122 was sucessful but I sadly miscarried at 12 weeks, so this is my third and final atempt! 

Thanks


----------



## hollyluna (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi 

3rd time lucky, wishing you all the best i hope everything works out well for you.Fingers crossed.

holly luna


----------



## Jennyloola (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi babymaking,

Just thought I would let you know there is a fantastic Barts thread on here with other ladies currently cycling there. I highly recommend it as a fantastic source of support. 

All the very very best if luck to you. 

Jen
xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277420.0


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Babymaking!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I see you have already posted on the Cycle Buddies group. They are a great bunch of ladies and I am sure you will find a lot of support there. Here are a couple of other links that I think might help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!

Sue


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

hi babymaking.

Sorry to hear ure previous treatment hasnt worked, I am starting my treatment too, I am waiting for AF to come to hopefully start burselin...Feel free to msg me anytime


----------



## babymaking (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, really encouraging to know I'm not alone! I didn't use this for the first two cycles but I really need the support now. Has been an emotional roller coster as I miscarried at 12 weeks on the last cycle. It's been a hard few months and I feel ready to start again but there's so much uncertainty about IVF! 

xx


----------

